# EA Proficency and getting Passed to Fellow Craft Tomorrow  - any insight?



## SCStrong (Jun 26, 2017)

I am scheduled to do my EA test and be passed to Fellow Craft, tomorrow night. I will be going through with two, Brothers. We are confident we are ready to pass the test as we have been working with our coach, several nights a week, since late April.

Any thoughts on the FC experience? Any tips for preparing for FC ceremony  or for going forward to MM?  For some unknown reason, I am more nervous of this than I was my initiation. ( and I was super - hyped for that)
Thanks


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 26, 2017)

Dont do anything just trust in the breathren

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## SCStrong (Jun 26, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Dont do anything just trust in the breathren
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


 Will do !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 26, 2017)

First, congratulations. Next, just relax, enjoy yourself and try to remember as much of the ritual as possible.


----------



## gm727 (Jun 27, 2017)

Practice and keep calm brother. When the moment comes and you are seated in that chair, just close your eyes and let the words flow from your heart and mind. Believe in the words rather than memorize, they will come to you without you even having to try to remember. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Bloke (Jun 27, 2017)

gm727 said:


> Practice and keep calm brother. When the moment comes and you are seated in that chair, just close your eyes and let the words flow from your heart and mind. Believe in the words rather than memorize, they will come to you without you even having to try to remember. Best of luck to you!


Hi Bro.

Just looking at your lodges web site, how do you have three masters in one year ?
http://lahabramasons.com/1592-2/


----------



## Bloke (Jun 27, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Hi Bro.
> 
> Just looking at your lodges web site, how do you have three masters in one year ?
> http://lahabramasons.com/1592-2/


4 in one year ?
93.Bernard L. Allsman / 1975
94.Marcus S. Barber, Jr. / 1975
95.Charles Kellogg / 1975
96.John Marovich 1975
97.Wayne E. Florence / 1976
98.Earl Heverly / 1976
99.Edmond F. Iannone / 1976
100.Richard Biard / 1977
101.Sig Johanson / 1977
102.Clayton L. Smith / 1977


----------



## LK600 (Jun 27, 2017)

I guess I don't have any words of advice since I will be following your lead in a few weeks.  I hope it goes well brother!


----------



## SCStrong (Jun 27, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Hi Bro.
> 
> Just looking at your lodges web site, how do you have three masters in one year ?
> http://lahabramasons.com/1592-2/



  You were asking PM 727, right?   ( got confused for a second ) 



Bloke said:


> 4 in one year ?
> 93.Bernard L. Allsman / 1975
> 94.Marcus S. Barber, Jr. / 1975
> 95.Charles Kellogg / 1975
> ...



That is interesting  - how can that be ? I could see two in a year  - if one passed away or had to step down or something ........ hmmmm


----------



## SCStrong (Jun 27, 2017)

LK600 said:


> I guess I don't have any words of advice since I will be following your lead in a few weeks.  I hope it goes well brother!


 Thank you Brother - Hope yours goes great.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 27, 2017)

SCStrong said:


> You were asking PM 727, right?   ( got confused for a second )
> 
> 
> 
> That is interesting  - how can that be ? I could see two in a year  - if one passed away or had to step down or something ........ hmmmm


It's most strange.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 27, 2017)

Bloke said:


> It's most strange.


That IS strange!


----------



## SCStrong (Jun 27, 2017)

Only a few more hours ....... very nervous


----------



## Bloke (Jun 27, 2017)

SCStrong said:


> Only a few more hours ....... very nervous


You'll be fine bro 

Don't let those nerves get in the way of your degree


----------



## SCStrong (Jun 27, 2017)

Brothers I am pleased to announce that I nailed the EA Proficiency and was subsequently  passed to FC !!!  Wow! What a lecture !


----------



## Bloke (Jun 27, 2017)

SCStrong said:


> Brothers I am pleased to announce that I nailed the EA Proficiency and was subsequently  passed to FC !!!  Wow! What a lecture !


Wooooohooooo !


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 28, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## LK600 (Jun 28, 2017)

Awesomeness!  Congrats!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 28, 2017)

Great! Congratulations!


----------



## SCStrong (Jun 28, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Wooooohooooo !





Brother JC said:


> Congratulations!





LK600 said:


> Awesomeness!  Congrats!





Warrior1256 said:


> Great! Congratulations!



Thanks, Brothers. It was an awesome experience the lecture almost made me mist up a bit ....... I was truly impressed. Though I try not to be prideful I have to say I was pretty proud of getting there.   The brothers in the Lodge gave the candidates a long applause and  a lot of congratulatory  handshakes, and "atta boys"!  We were very glad that we were able to do good by our coaches as well. We were sure to thank them for all of their efforts.  The Worshipful Master made a point of telling us that we did not miss a thing and that he was very proud to have us pass. There were even a few offhand suggestions that after we are raised,  ( aiming for Aug 01) that we should consider coaching when the appropriate time comes.


----------



## GKA (Jun 29, 2017)

I would not even think about MM at the moment, the FC degree is the heart of traditional Masonry, there is a lot to learn and understand as a FC


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Jul 7, 2017)

Me personally the lectures in the FC are amazing and definitely something to marvel, especially when they are done accurately.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Jul 7, 2017)

How are you doing in the FC? I'm getting raised in 2 weeks so maybe we will go around the same time.


----------



## GKA (Jul 7, 2017)

I received my FC in 2011 and was raised one month later, I have also receiveed the York Rite degrees, And in all of that, the FC degree was the most rewarding


----------



## SCStrong (Jul 15, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> How are you doing in the FC? I'm getting raised in 2 weeks so maybe we will go around the same time.


 It is going well...... scheduled to be raised in Aug. Work is interfering with coaching but it seems to be easier this time


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 16, 2017)

SCStrong said:


> It is going well...... scheduled to be raised in Aug. Work is interfering with coaching but it seems to be easier this time


Great!


----------

